
Show HN: Your pocket guide to the world's urban jungles - tomc93
https://www.kompasapp.com
======
Neliquat
I dont see the point Im afraid. Any service that gets popular then by default
will send you to tourist traps due to popularity or effort by the trappers.
Its self defeating at its root.

